# Insurance re-inspection



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Have any of you ever had a re-inspection where they sent out the same adjuster as first time?

I have a claim I am working now and it has obvious signs from hail. The initial adjustment called for complete replacement of 1 - 27 Sq. house, complete replacement of 1/2 (1 of 2 slopes) of another 27 Sq. house, replacement of 2 Sq. on a 28 Square garage, Replacement of 1 Square on a 2 Square shed, and 2 shingles and 2 vents on the other shed.

The house the adjuster allowed for the back only. I showed him damage on the front and he said it wasn't serious enough....it looked just like the back. I counted 10-12 hits in a 10 x 10 and he said he only needed 6, but these hits he couldn't feel on the underside of shingle so he denied them.

The garage is protected heavily by trees. But on the one unprotected end both sides got hits....like 15 per 10 x 10....he only allowed to replace 1 Square on each side. They are them nasty red/pink 3-tabs. I told him I found the damage on each plane and I felt the entire roof should be replaced and he said nope...if only a part of a plane has damage we can repair that area only.

This guy had his mind made up before he showed up. The homeowner and myself refused to sign off with him...time will tell. Just surprised they sent same adjuster for re-inspection.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

this is not my dog! the problem here is not yours its the home owners!, tell him what you think write it up let him deal with the cheap as% ins company, move on to the next PAYING JOB.


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

RandyB1986 said:


> Have any of you ever had a re-inspection where they sent out the same adjuster as first time?
> 
> I have a claim I am working now and it has obvious signs from hail. The initial adjustment called for complete replacement of 1 - 27 Sq. house, complete replacement of 1/2 (1 of 2 slopes) of another 27 Sq. house, replacement of 2 Sq. on a 28 Square garage, Replacement of 1 Square on a 2 Square shed, and 2 shingles and 2 vents on the other shed.
> 
> ...


I've gone as high as four inspections on the same project and each time, the money went way up. Some will go there (always tell the HO to demand a different adjuster) and some will not. Is there a match issue? If so, go with that. Shingles organic? Not damaged enough? Damage is damage and if the adjuster amitted there is damage, the ins policy covers damage. Remember (and remind the adjuster who probably does not want to leave an assignment in another state to come back and explain his denial to a Judge who also pays ins premiums) any ambiguity typically falls in favor of the insured over the insurer.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Larry, Thanks for the info. In this case the adjuster is a local guy and the in house guy is in Iowa and a company I never heard of. I spoke with the company guy and he told me he didn't want to send out a different adjuster because it costs him money. I did get the adjuster to change roll roofing to Mod Bit(He didn't know difference) during re-inspection. 

The homeowner is fuming mad. What is our next move? Can he demand a different adjuster, call insurance commissioner, hire a public adjuster or engineer, get an attorney, or just take it?

I have never been told that there had to be more than 1 damaged 10x10 area on a single side of a roof....I thought if one 10x10 area was damaged you replaced the side. 

Thanks again.


----------



## CUT2XStillShort (Jun 2, 2012)

Having worked for an insurance company a letter from the homeowner with complete documentation sent to the insurance commissioner will usually force the company to reply if they want to continue to do business in the state. It's typical to try to limit losses on the company side by playing games. While you may be seeing $$ signs, it's a waste of your time to pursue until the HO fights it out.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

What does the homeowners policy say? That will be the determining factor.


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

Have the homeower hire a public adjuster. As a P.A. we do tons of hail claims and YOUR the pro. If its an Iowa Ins Co the in-house adjusters are WELL trained in "practicing law/insurance without a license suits" against contractors trying to negotiate claims on behalf of the homeowner. Just don't cross that bridge BUT if the homeowner wants to complain and if you want to name the Insurance Company here in Iowa I may find the "right person" to complain to...I know most the big players.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

The company is GuideOne. I think the homeowner hired an attorney, P.A. and/or an Engineer with hail certification. I politely handed this job over to someone else....it just wasn't worth my hassle. I cut my losses after investing over 10 hours of time meeting with homeowner and field adjuster. 

GuideOne Insurance purchased an insurance restoration contractor, Taylor Ball Construction. The construction company then became known as GuideOne Tayor Ball or GTB. 

I have never dealt with them before. Here is some info on them..........

http://www.propertyinsurancecoveragelaw.com/tags/claims-leakage/
Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## TheRoadIsLong (Sep 10, 2012)

*My Humble Thoughts*



RandyB1986 said:


> Have any of you ever had a re-inspection where they sent out the same adjuster as first time?
> 
> I have a claim I am working now and it has obvious signs from hail. The initial adjustment called for complete replacement of 1 - 27 Sq. house, complete replacement of 1/2 (1 of 2 slopes) of another 27 Sq. house, replacement of 2 Sq. on a 28 Square garage, Replacement of 1 Square on a 2 Square shed, and 2 shingles and 2 vents on the other shed.
> 
> ...


I joined this forum just to comment on this topic, after finding little else on the internet about my experiences. 

I'm a contractor in Indiana, in an area that was recently hit hail up to golf ball size. I have in the past 7 months looked at hundreds of claims, some of which have resulted in a re-inspection. Three times with State Farm on separate claims they sent the same adjuster out, and three times they re-denied the claim. The adjusters honestly had made up their mind way before I climbed on the roofs with them, nothing I said was going to be heard. There was enormous amounts of evidence indicating hail, but of course they thought the same as they did the first time. For example, 4/12 pitch 15 year old 3-tab roof; dents on chimney cap, guttering, and all roof vents up to quarter size. Shingles falling apart, bruising on bare matting, impact marks all over the place. Adjuster answer? "The neighbor didn't get a new roof." No kidding, it's a brand new dimensional roof with 8/12 pitch! 

I like to compare it to a referee who is asked "Did you make the right call the first time?" They are never going to say "NO! You're right I was wrong!" This is why it's critical you REQUEST A NEW ADJUSTER. Get someone with a fresh set of eyes and perspective to look at the claim with you; the same adjuster is going to have the same opinion regardless of what is pointed out to them. Remember, most are paid each time they come out for an inspection, whereas you the contractor are likely not. They'll come out and deny it 10 times, because they'll be paid 10 times. They have no incentive to reverse their decision, whereas a new adjuster will have no bias (In theory, although sometimes this is untrue as well). 

I have had claims with new adjusters get approved many times on a re-inspection, but NEVER with the same adjuster. State Farm seems to be the worst by far, but I have had several issues with other companies. (Actually, State Farm seems to be the worst in general, period. But that's a different topic). The ball is in their court, their opinion is the one that ultimately matters and they are highly unlikely to decide they were wrong on the first inspection. 

Sadly, it seems most of the time hail claims could be more fairly decided by flipping a coin; there are so many different opinions out there and many contractors, adjusters, and even homeowners abuse the system. The people who lose are the honest homeowners and the honest contractors just trying to get a legitimate conclusion. My advice is to not waste your time if they won't send a new adjuster, urge the homeowner to pressure for a new one.


----------



## RooferDude (May 23, 2013)

RandyB, I saw you had a post regarding GuideOne Insurance and GuideOne Taylor Ball. Did a GTB rep inspect the roof, or was it an independent adjuster?


----------



## DFW Roofing (Mar 4, 2011)

Some photos of the damage would be good to see.

It has been my experience many are excessively optimistic at what is a hail hit.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Guide One, LOL!!!

Many years ago had them as my first car insurance company, a non drinking policy of some sort. Had a girlfriend at the time bump into a parked car and she ended up blowing a .05 or something under the limit. Guide One found out about it and canceled the policy. Ended up writing them that I dumped her and they reinstated the policy, what a joke!

Done a lot of reinspects but very few with the original adjuster. It's quite often the small carriers that send out the same adjuster twice. 

My buddy also a licensed contractor in MN did a little sit down with a worker at the commissioner of insurance last week and was shocked to find out the law had changed a couple years ago and the insurance companies didn't have to deal with contractors. Very few abide by this law as most know it's not productive to cut the contractor out of the negotiating. What the lady told him was it's always best to send your estimate and paperwork to the insured's and have them forward it to the adjuster/insurance company.

As far as Haag's criteria for "hail damage to an asphalt shingle" the adjuster is right on, IT MUST BREAK THE MAT.

Sounds like you got a few squares to replace better than none or a few shingles...


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BTW, I've always had good luck with State Farm claims and that goes back to 2005 and a hundred or so claims in between. They can be a little fickle though when it comes to certain loss's. Now they let me email them which sure beats the old days of having to take pictures, print them out, and then mail them in.


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 12, 2013)

I have been through the same situation before. I do not understand why the insurance company would send out the same adjuster. What you can do is have an appraisal done. Don't get confused, they just call it an appraisal but what it really is you and the insurance company will hire a third party company that has no interest in which way the claim would go and have them dispute it and come to a resolution. 

Devin Mahdi
Roofing Lewisville TX


----------

